# Nebraskans, please help!



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

*I am urging all Nebraskans available to attend a legislative hearing on January 25th at 1:30 in support of LB809.* If you have followed the thread about our 6 wk old baby being seized, you already know a little about it.

Nebraska is the ONLY state to force parents to do a blood draw to screen for rare genetic diseases against their will. 46 states have some form of exemption, 3 other states do not have exemptions, but they also have never prosecuted anyone for noncompliance.

Our baby was taken from us for 6 horrific days simply because we refused to take him to a hospital lab for a blood draw after a homebirth. Then he was held hostage by a hostile anti-breastfeeding judge.

Please support parents' rights to refuse medical intervention by the state in non-emergency situations. *The hearing is held at Room 1510 on the 1st Floor of the Capitol in Lincoln.*

To learn more about what happened to us. Go to our lawyer's site: http://www.nebraskainjurylawreport.c...tional-rights/

Or this website: http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...ogID=328064788

Thanks.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

i'm not in nebraska but my heart goes out to you. this country has simlpy gone insane (on sooooo many levels!) my prayers are with you.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I read about your story and about the breastfeeding ordeal in court. I do not live in Nebraska but I'm so sorry for this ordeal. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
It's amazing to me that a child who is wanted and loved by it's parents can be taken away by the courts but plenty of kids are starved, neglected, abused everyday, and our judicial system does nothing for those kids. It's just a shame.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Hi MMomofmany! I might have been one of many, but I sent a link to Mothering to you in email when I first heard about your case.

I think what happened to you is a disgrace. Is there a writing campaign of any sort? I don't think I'll be able to physically go but I'd love to support any other way possible.


----------



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, you can e-mail.

Ask Senator Synowiecki to make LB809 his priority bill. [email protected]

E-mail the members of the Health and Human Services Committee to support LB809

[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected]

Contact family and friends in Nebraska and ask them to attend the hearing.

Also, please pray for wisdom for us and our lawyer. Pray that God's favor would surround us as a shield.

Thanks!


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Is thetre a link to lb809? I looked a bit but nak ... I worked an extra day this weekend so I can try to get that day off and go.


----------



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is the link.

http://uniweb.legislature.ne.gov/Flo...ntro/LB809.pdf

I would love to meet you. My dh and I plan to be there along with 5 of our children.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Thanks!! I certainly will support that as worded, although I honestly believe the parent should be able to refuse without getting written documentation but I'll take what I can get. I can't understand why someone in the American Government, supposedly founded on the principle of religious freedom would oppose something like this.

I will find out tonight whether I'll be able to make it. It would be great to meet you and your family!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I read your story and I am outraged and saddened by what you had to go through.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

We should be there, DH doesn't have school and he will come as well. I will be with an adorable three yo boy in glasses and carrying a 15mo in an ergo or a sling... I'm fluffy and have short brown hair, DH is tall, dark and handsome with lots of tattoos.

Should we bring anything? Like signs or something?


----------



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

I will be looking for you. You can either bring a sign saying support LB809 or sign in to give a brief statement before the committee. Thanks for your support. It means a lot.


----------



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

Kelly, it was great to meet you. Thanks for coming. Too bad there wasn't much time to talk. It went long. Please e-mail the senators that you attended, but did not get to testify. It is very undecided. Others reading, please e-mail your support if you can. Thanks.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MMomofMany* 
Kelly, it was great to meet you. Thanks for coming. Too bad there wasn't much time to talk. It went long. Please e-mail the senators that you attended, but did not get to testify. It is very undecided. Others reading, please e-mail your support if you can. Thanks.

We will. Karl was able to tell me all about it, he was completely outraged by your story and will def. help compose some email support. There was a lot of information I didn't know about that was brought up. We discussed it the whole way back home. I wish Joe would have slept so I could have come into the hearing for a bit more time but he was teething pretty badly. The kids had a great time exploring the "castle" as Ethan called the Capitol Building. Towards the afternoon though, they were just done in.

We left around three-thirty, while the pro-exemption side were still talking. Karl said everyone was quite eloquent and the majority presented clear, intelligent, succinct points. I can't imagine what the "against" side could possibly have to say. What kind of arguments did they make?

Karl said you had a petition as well, is there any way we can sign that?


----------



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

This is our third year in a row fighting this. It was the best turn out for proponents and the worst testimony for the opponents ever. So I am cautiously optimistic. The chair of the committee, who was absent yesterday, and Gwen Howard are definitely against us. I believe Erdman and Gay are favorable. The other three I do not know. They will not vote for another week or two. Now is the critical time to send e-mails.

The opponents were a doctor, a women from an organization called CHILD, and two mothers of children with metabolic diseases. I did not think the testimony was very compelling. No one from the Newborn Screening program came to face me. They mailed in testimony.

None of the opponents offered any testimony of any child having a metabolic disease in the states that have easily obtainable exemptions. In all the years we have been fighting this, no one has presented evidence of such a case.

Until Joel, the state was not enforcing the newborn screening law. I personally know of several other families that refused the test during the same time period as my 5 untested children. It was not until after Newborn Screening pressed the County Attorney to prosecute us with our daughter Rosa that the law began to be enforced. Also, by the admission of our opponents, there have not been any cases of undiagnosed metabolic diseases in Nebraska since 1973. That means that from 1973 until 2003-30 years- the law was not enforced, but no one had an undiagnosed disease.

I was a little irritated with Synowiecki because his opening was too negative and he insisted that my dh and 2 other children should not testify because it was taking too long and we might irritate the committee. I do not think that was fair. We worked very hard on their testimonies. He did at least submit them in writing in his closing.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

LB809

To whom it may concern:

I attended the hearing on January 25, 2008 about LB809. Unfortunately, I was unable to testify. I believe the bill needs to be passed. The most compelling reasons for this were presented at the hearing so I will not rehash that information as I realize how valuable your time is. I do want to add my name and voice to the many supporters of bill LB809.
I sent this, to all the names you listed. Karl is going to write an email, as well... one that hits all the main points and reasons it should be passed. I wish I could be more eloquent but I'm a little frazzled this weekend.

I can certainly understand how frustrating it would be to see them put all the time and effort into practicing only to not get to speak. {{hugs}}


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Gwen Howard wrote back saying that she is against exemptions and will continue to oppose them (my phrasing). She does not believe in creating exemptions to "good health policy".

I don't have time right now but I'll be back later to go on a tirade.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

CallMeKelly: I live near Murray, NE and I wish I could have been there. My kids were scheduled to have photos taken that day and I could not get out of it for their contracts. I WISH I could have been there. Damn! My heart goes out to you. Wish you the best. Keep me updated please mama!


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
CallMeKelly: I live near Murray, NE and I wish I could have been there. My kids were scheduled to have photos taken that day and I could not get out of it for their contracts. I WISH I could have been there. Damn! My heart goes out to you. Wish you the best. Keep me updated please mama!

Sorry for the confusion, it is momofmany who was horribly abused by the nebraska "justice" system... I'm just along for the ride, trying to help pass the bill


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops! Sorry about that. Guess I can't read







Keep us all updated though.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

If you'd like, there is still time to email the people she listed above... even if it is simple like mine, you could just say that you support the bill. I think every voice is important, here. Those who are fully decided may not change their minds but the ones on the fence may listen to reason.


----------



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, please keep e-mailing. It does make a difference.
You can point out that 47 states have exemptions. Nebraska is the ONLY state to prosecute anyone who refused.

Another horrible bill has just been introduced. LB 1142 would require homeschoolers to do mandatory annual standardized testing-if your child does not place at the 50% or higher they would have to be enrolled in an accredited school. Also, you must submit attendance records, and have a annual portfolio review by a certified teacher. For someone like me-homeschooling 5 children at once, that is a lot of extra worthless hassle.

Johnson and Howard, the 2 troublesome senators on the health and services committee are also on the education committee-UGH! You can write them about both issues at once. Support LB 809-Oppose LB 1141.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

What is wrong with this state?










Xposted on that in homeschooling just now
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...6#post10412626

I am really rethinking staying in this state.

I can't find that one published either... I found one site but it said the bill was indefinitely postponed but still didn't have the wording of the bill.

I thought I just found it but it doesn't mention mandatory testing for homeschoolers... just talks about making child support mandatory past eighteen to defray college costs until the "child" fails to maintain gpa or turns 23...

I must be missing something

Oh, I was looking for 1142.. off to scout 1141

Ok.. found it... I'm going to go talk about this on the thread in homeschooling so as not to confuse this thread... but here is a link to the bill http://uniweb.legislature.ne.gov/Flo...tro/LB1141.pdf

if you get a chance to go to that thread, I've got a few questions..


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeKelly* 
Gwen Howard wrote back saying that she is against exemptions and will continue to oppose them (my phrasing). She does not believe in creating exemptions to "good health policy".

I don't have time right now but I'll be back later to go on a tirade.

I was thinking of replying to her email in the following manner:

I am disappointed to see someone in such an important position display such blatant close-mindedness. If you were to state the reasons you oppose the bill, it would do much to ease my mind. Barring that, from the email you sent me I am left with the impression that all you need to know is "good health policy" and you will look no further. I am left with the impression that religious freedom means nothing to you. I am left with the impression that you make your decisions based on biased personal opinion without taking time to think about the rights and needs of your constituents. This is very disturbing and disappointing to see in anyone in a position of public trust, especially one whose duty is to weigh all the benefits and detriments for the public good. I welcome any further information you might have on your decision,

sincerely,

Kelly (aned etc. info insert)

TOo much? too little?


----------



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

Kelly,

I think that is very good. She did not listen to any of the proponent testimony during the hearing. She just ate cookies and drank her coffee even when I told about the sheriff's deputies seizing my baby. Then when an opponent spoke she fairly gushed over her. She thanked her for coming and said she was noble. Definitely biased.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

I haven't gotten a reply from her...







I guess it doesn't take much time to send a snide reply saying "I never vote against public health interest" but when someone challenges that, it is suddenly far too time consuming to respond.


----------



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, I have heard from others that she has sent that standard reply before. However, she has never replied when I have e-mailed her.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Any update ?


----------



## MMomofMany (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been told repeatedly that the committee is going to vote and then they don't get to LB809. It simply is not important enough to anyone, so it is currently stalled in committee. Please ask why this has not been voted on and remind them to support LB809. Thanks.

[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected]


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

That is disappointing! I will write shortly,.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

DH said he saw you on the news but didn't catch why... Good news I hope!


----------

